# New TT Owner



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself to the TT forum. I'm a long time VW owner and finally stepped up to buy a Audi TT yesterday after years of wanting one. Completely in love with this car and looking forward to making some parts for it soon. :beer:



















My Corrado which will be going up for sale soon to help fund TT goodies.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

awesome TT, Even nicer interior color!!!! Do you have the silver headlights??? I want!!

Clean corrado too!!!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks! The interior was what really sold me on this car. First time I saw a Mk1 TT with tan leather. Dying to lower it. Not digging the 4x4. 

I think the headlights are silver.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

yea, they are deff. silver. I am jealous!! 

beautiful car!! that FULL interior in mk1's will sell for thousands if you ever had to part the car out. just an fyi...too bad it wouldn't go with my imola yellow.

and about the lowering, yea they are obnoxious from the factory!! you'll be pleasantly suprised at how snappy it is once you lower it!:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome to the club James :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I doubt you'd get thousands for the interior but it's gorgeous either way. Nice car and welcome to the club!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey welcome guy! Im loving that interior as well, and the TT in general! Good pick! Not gunna lie, Im 100% jealous lol.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Neb said:


> I doubt you'd get thousands for the interior but it's gorgeous either way. Nice car and welcome to the club!


I think the last person i saw was selling front seats only for 1200 or so, not sure what he got, but i bet he could get 2g's for door cards, and front/rear seats!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I think the last person i saw was selling front seats only for 1200 or so, not sure what he got, but i bet he could get 2g's for door cards, and front/rear seats!


2g's or not, i would put those in my living room lol. no way i would sell those.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

For 2 g's I'd rather get OEM Pole Positions


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

notoriouszig said:


> 2g's or not, i would put those in my living room lol. no way i would sell those.


i'm on shokan audi parts all the time looking for those color seats!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmm on tapatalk I couldnt see those interior pics. Dont think I saw those before


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I could never imagine parting this interior and hope I never have a reason to do so. I've had my Corrado for 20 years and could see having this TT for that long. After two days with it now I am totally in love with this car. 

Curious how many TT's came with this color interior.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

dogger said:


> I could never imagine parting this interior and hope I never have a reason to do so. I've had my Corrado for 20 years and could see having this TT for that long. After two days with it now I am totally in love with this car.
> 
> Curious how many TT's came with this color interior.


thats kinda like the question of how many tt's came in imola yellow. I don't think we'll ever know!!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice car! Like everyone else says I've been coveting that interior for awhile-- I think it's more common on 2003+ cars, but I've honestly only seen it once in person and maybe under 10 times on a few forums. It's pretty rare I'd say.

Any plans for an R32 trans swap? We don't have many 3.2's around these parts so it's going to be nice to hear videos of that beastly motor! My buddy has a mk4 R32 with cams/united motorsports software/3" cat-back/cat-delete pipes and that thing moves- mixed with coilovers & sway bars it's a total blast to drive, he probably has around 300hp at the crank. I always kind of regret not buying a 3.2L and doing the transmission swap then supercharging it- maybe my next TT : )


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> thats kinda like the question of how many tt's came in imola yellow. I don't think we'll ever know!!


Somewhere between 2 and 30,000


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice pick up. It looks like a lot of corrado owners are upgrading  :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

nice!!!!! can't wait to see what you have in the plans for her!


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Sweet ride James, glad you kept it in the family. :thumbup::thumbup:

I have a 6-speed swap for ya when you're ready.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

SLC4EVER said:


> Sweet ride James, glad you kept it in the family. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I have a 6-speed swap for ya when you're ready.


how hard are those swaps? i mean aside from the trans bolting on, what about the clutch pedal and all that? fortunately the tt's shift ring is super easy to take off and "make" stick!!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

SLC4EVER said:


> Sweet ride James, glad you kept it in the family. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I have a 6-speed swap for ya when you're ready.


Yeah that's right you do... :laugh:

I'm liking the DSG right now especially with the traffic around here.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Lagged on posting pics here but I finally got Koni coilovers a few months ago and no more 4x4. So happy to not have a stock car anymore. 










Around the same time I picked up a set of Miro 111's from a friend. 19 x 8.5 up front with 215/35r-19 and 19 x 9.5 in the rear with 225/35r-19. Tires are Dunlop DZ-101's. Miro doesn't make 19" in 5 x 100 so these are 5 x 112. Running 15mm front and 25mm rear adapters from Adaptec. I'm sure the gold isn't everyone's cup of tea but I wanted something different and I'm really pleased with how it turned out. Rears ended up with more stretch and poke than I was looking for but for now I like it. Once the tires wear out I may swap to 15mm adapters and 245's.

Not so great cellphone pic the first day the wheels were installed.









Some better pics with a real camera.













































Made some custom fit Audi center caps to replace the ugly Miro caps.









New exhaust installed.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love it. the gold is perfect.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Love it James!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Corrado to TT seems to be pretty common I've noticed. Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks great man! Nice to finally see some good pics of it.:beer:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

You wouldn't possibly still have those factory wheels laying around that you'd like to get rid of for a reasonably cheap price.. would you?


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*con-grats*



corradojohnt said:


> Nice pick up. It looks like a lot of corrado owners are upgrading  :beer:


Not to mention 36 year Mk1 Scirocco owners (not giving up the Srock) who realized that the TT is the grandson of the Mk1 SCIROCCO!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

hunTTsvegas said:


> You wouldn't possibly still have those factory wheels laying around that you'd like to get rid of for a reasonably cheap price.. would you?


Sorry sold them last month.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

20v GTI Guy said:


> Corrado to TT seems to be pretty common I've noticed. Welcome and congrats!


Very true. There are quite a few here who owned or still own a Corrado. Both cars are timeless designs. 

Snapped this pic with my buddies clean VR.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Funny reading this thread and going.., "hey, I used to own a corrado..!" Lol PROGRESS!:beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks awsome love the wheels


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

heyy question for you. Im getting 3.2 tt in may, guess what colour... papaya orange 
question how is your dsg tranny, giving you problems ? thanks.
ps. beautiful interior!!! eace:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

guess what colour... papaya orange 

I hate u lol great color :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Funny reading this thread and going.., "hey, I used to own a corrado..!" Lol PROGRESS!:beer:


I guess this thread really shows my age lol. I skipped Corrados and MKIIIs and started with a MKIV. IMO MKIV to TT is more of an improvement  Biggest shot box ever haha


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Oh I've had every generation, but the mkIII and mkiv just don't count (or weren't worth keeping). 

I actually thought about selling my corrado at one point, then my wife slapped the man back into me. 

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v GTI Guy said:


> I actually thought about selling my corrado at one point, then my wife slapped the man back into me.


Good, glad she slapped the sense back into you :laugh:

James will never sell his Corrado  The two coupes sit well together in any garage :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

motobartosz said:


> heyy question for you. Im getting 3.2 tt in may, guess what colour... papaya orange
> question how is your dsg tranny, giving you problems ? thanks.
> ps. beautiful interior!!! eace:


I hate to reply to this since it can seriously jinx a VW/Audi by saying I've had no issues with the DSG and love it. Hopefully it doesn't take a crap tomorrow....




[email protected] said:


> Good, glad she slapped the sense back into you :laugh:
> 
> James will never sell his Corrado  The two coupes sit well together in any garage :thumbup:


Corrado is going back up for sale soon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

dogger said:


> Corrado is going back up for sale soon.


Oh boy


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Sad to hear...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I guess this thread really shows my age lol. I skipped Corrados and MKIIIs and started with a MKIV. IMO MKIV to TT is more of an improvement  Biggest shot box ever haha


It's funny because the Corrado was as ground breaking to my generation, as the TT is to yours. In its prime, the Corrado was one of the coolest cars in the road. Miss mine every day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> It's funny because the Corrado was as ground breaking to my generation, as the TT is to yours. In its prime, the Corrado was one of the coolest cars in the road. Miss mine every day.


I am sure James would sell you his :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> It's funny because the Corrado was as ground breaking to my generation, as the TT is to yours. *In its prime, the Corrado was one of the coolest cars in the road*. Miss mine every day.



This is really true. Even now a Corrado doesn't look as dated as similar cars from that era. Early 90's was a great time in car design with some classic cars but the Corrado to me has aged much better than most. 

I think in 10 years the TT will still look modern and not dated like most cars of its generation. Even now it still fits with the latest cars.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

dogger said:


> I think in 10 years the TT will still look modern and not dated like most cars of its generation. Even now it still fits with the latest cars.


X2 the tt has the lines and is sexy as hell
Especially when they got nice wheels and lowered:thumbup:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> X2 the tt has the lines and is sexy as hell
> Especially when they got nice wheels and lowered:thumbup:


I've never seen a car that takes as well to lowering as the TT. I think aftermarket rims help so much because Audi didn't choose a flattering stock rim(excluding the RS4s). I'm another Corrado - TT guy. Black 90 G60.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

180dan said:


> I've never seen a car that takes as well to lowering as the TT. I think aftermarket rims help so much because Audi didn't choose a flattering stock rim(excluding the RS4s). *I'm another Corrado - TT guy. Black 90 G60*.



Do you still have your Corrado?

The stock rear wheels on TT's are so bad because of how far inside the wheel well they sit. It looks bizarre. Even just adding spacers to the stock wheels and lowering the car really helps. Its too bad Audi had the car 4x4 so much when stock. It makes the car look so passive and not aggressive like it does when lowered. :thumbup:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

I don't think the excessive 4x4 in most cases is by choice. We have our regulations to thank for that.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

dogger said:


> Do you still have your Corrado?
> 
> The stock rear wheels on TT's are so bad because of how far inside the wheel well they sit. It looks bizarre. Even just adding spacers to the stock wheels and lowering the car really helps. Its too bad Audi had the car 4x4 so much when stock. It makes the car look so passive and not aggressive like it does when lowered. :thumbup:


No, don't have it any more. It's funny, that Corrado is the one car I often look back on and think "I wouldn't mind still driving that now". VW never really replaced it. Yeah, a drop of like 1.25-1.75" and wheels bumped out 10-25mm makes all the difference on the TT. A little stretch on rims at least 8.5" wide doesn't hurt either....


----------

